# What is a Canon AE-1 worth



## TAG

I have a Canon AE-1 in absolutely perfect condition. It has three or four lenses with it and a rather large flash. I've been told it was incredibly expensive to buy all this equipment back in the day. It's my mother's old camera and I thought I would just look into what something like that might be worth. A few different people have tried to buy it off her but she doesn't want to let it go. I tried to search in this forum but didn't find anything about what it would be worth.

-TAG


----------



## Battou

TAG said:


> I have a Canon AE-1 in absolutely perfect condition. It has three or four lenses with it and a rather large flash. I've been told it was incredibly expensive to buy all this equipment back in the day. It's my mother's old camera and I thought I would just look into what something like that might be worth. A few different people have tried to buy it off her but she doesn't want to let it go. I tried to search in this forum but didn't find anything about what it would be worth.
> 
> -TAG



Not a god aweful lot to be honest with you, What you could get out of it is going to be heavily dependant on the lenses, So what do you have glass wise?


I noticed you looking at another thread and was about to ressurect it with some information on the camera in and of it self but this is different so...


With the camera in perfect condition you (or your mum) should get it out and use it, It's a sound body even in this day and age.


----------



## TAG

Battou said:


> Not a god aweful lot to be honest with you, What you could get out of it is going to be heavily dependant on the lenses, So what do you have glass wise?
> 
> 
> I noticed you looking at another thread and was about to ressurect it with some information on the camera in and of it self but this is different so...
> 
> 
> With the camera in perfect condition you (or your mum) should get it out and use it, It's a sound body even in this day and age.




Yeah I read it was more of a camera sought after by the user, not the collector. I was just wondering what it was worth. No intentions on selling it. Just thought I would ask. I just purchased a Rebel XSi so I'll be playing with it for quite some time. Not sure the lenses. A wide angle, and two zoom lenses. I'm currently about 500 miles away from it so I'll have to check later on haha. 

Thanks for the help though


----------



## Battou

Bodies generally go anywhere from $20 - $100 USD in exelent working order, Lenses are much more stable and of course vary from lens to lens. Yeah, she is a user that is for sure.


----------



## ann

check out KEH 's site, you will get an idea of what they are selling for at this time


----------



## Battou

ann said:


> check out KEH 's site, you will get an idea of what they are selling for at this time



KEH's prices run a little high but yeah it would give the idea.


----------



## IanG

Pre EOS Canons unfortunately often don't sell for good prices. While they are superb cameras the lack of compatibility with current models makes them less desirable.

However it's a great user camera, and as your mother obviously has a good system it's worth keeping as such. It's worth more to you or rather your mother in ways that are more important than it's current moetary value.

Ian


----------



## ksmattfish

Check out these used gear dealers

www.keh.com

www.mpex.com

and the completed auctions on Ebay to see what the real market value is.  Probably between $100 and $200 for a body and 4 typical lenses in excellent condition.


----------



## myopia

Just keep it. It's a great camera.


----------



## PhotographyIsConfusing

That can go for $200-250 if you have original manuals.


----------



## alexkerhead

It is worth keeping.


----------



## DoshKel

My AE-1 was my favorite camera. It kicked the bucket one day when some ass threw it to the ground, but I will soon buy another one. Great camera. Bought mine in excellent condition with 3 decent lenses for around $125.


----------

